# Canadian Rosalina (and now other Characters Too!) Amiibo Hunting



## Holla (Feb 3, 2015)

​
**Update: This thread now covers chat about hunting for other Amiibo characters within Canada too! I won't be updating the original post with these though, so please check out the latest posts.  **

Hey everyone! This thread is to help fellow Canadians out on their hunt for the famous Rosalina Amiibo. If you managed to buy a Rosalina Amiibo in store in Canada or online please post where to help out. 

I myself will be keeping an eye out for Rosa but am mainly looking for Walmart to get them in stock as it's my closest store and I live in a town so I hope to have somewhat of a better chance here than having to travel to the nearest city just to return home empty handed.

Despite many Americans complaining that Rosalina not being a Target exclusive in Canada makes it easier to get her here compared to the United States is likely false, she is still proving to be near impossible to sang here in Canada too. Not to mention Canada usually receives smaller shipments than the USA.

I'll update the following section as more news arises:



So far the Rosalina Amiibo shipment has obviously been behind the shipments that the United States has already received.
The first sighting of Rosalina in Canada was on Amazon.ca, but unfortunately the regular priced ones are long gone and only the overpriced (like $36 at the low end!) reseller ones remain.
I heard today that sometime early this morning (3am-ish on Feb 3) Best Buy and Future Shop Canada posted Rosa for sale online, but if you go check out their websites right now they have long been sold out.
As of right now though (Feb 3), I have heard reports that Toys R Us across the country has received the wave 3 Amiibo (including Rosa). But if you are just reading this now it's likely too late as several stores are already sold out. I wish you luck though!
Rosalina Amiibo went on sale today (Feb 4) at EB Games, but all stores seem sold out already.
Today (Feb 9), I personally found 2 Rosalina Amiibos at a Walmart in Southern Ontario! Walmart's shipments seem to vary in date by location so keep an eye out near you!

Good luck hunting for Rosalina everyone! ^.^


----------



## roseflower (Feb 3, 2015)

Are these Rosalina Amiibos limited?


----------



## JCnator (Feb 3, 2015)

Up to 4AM EST, I was trying to get a Rosalina amiibo that would be available as a preorder at Canadian Future Shop website for fun, but that one infamous and obnoxious scalper extraordinaire Rosalina loather managed to get every single stock even before the product shows up. And that's even with one-per-customer preorder policy. I believe he did the same at Best Buy as well.

I won't link to this dude's Twitter and YouTube accounts, because there's a very very strong language abuse due of his nature. I'm wondering if there is a law stating that you shouldn't buy every single Rosalina amiibo in the world so nobody else can get it in Canada or USA. That dude really deserves a reality check.


----------



## Holla (Feb 3, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Up to 4AM EST, I was trying to get a Rosalina amiibo that would be available as a preorder at Canadian Future Shop website for fun, but that one infamous and obnoxious scalper extraordinaire Rosalina loather managed to get every single stock even before the product shows up. And that's even with one-per-customer preorder policy. I believe he did the same at Best Buy as well.
> 
> I won't link to this dude's Twitter and YouTube accounts, because there's a very very strong language abuse due of his nature. I'm wondering if there is a law stating that you shouldn't buy every single Rosalina amiibo in the world so nobody else can get it in Canada or USA. That dude really deserves a reality check.



Wow that is ridiculous! That guy really needs to come to his senses, like really. That's just sad. Is it the same guy that I heard who bought all those Rosalina Amiibos in Europe too?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Up to 4AM EST, I was trying to get a Rosalina amiibo that would be available as a preorder at Canadian Future Shop website for fun, but that one infamous and obnoxious scalper extraordinaire Rosalina loather managed to get every single stock even before the product shows up. And that's even with one-per-customer preorder policy. I believe he did the same at Best Buy as well.
> 
> I won't link to this dude's Twitter and YouTube accounts, because there's a very very strong language abuse due of his nature. I'm wondering if there is a law stating that you shouldn't buy every single Rosalina amiibo in the world so nobody else can get it in Canada or USA. That dude really deserves a reality check.



his name is mariotehplumber you're allowed to use his name -_-


----------



## Holla (Feb 3, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Are these Rosalina Amiibos limited?



If you mean as in every store is getting one shipment, and once they are sold out that is all they are getting, then I'm gonna say probably yes from as far as I'm aware. Probably won't be much different from the States only that it won't be exclusive to Target.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 3, 2015)

If you've seen the latest Mario Party 10 official video, then it is implied that there will be another version of Rosalina being eventually released as a part of Super Mario series amiibo. But then again, mariotehplumber won't even hesitate getting every single of those as well, so she would be a pain the rear to get her either way.


----------



## Holla (Feb 3, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If you've seen the latest Mario Party 10 official video, then it is implied that there will be another version of Rosalina being eventually released as a part of Super Mario series amiibo. But then again, mariotehplumber won't even hesitate getting every single of those as well, so she would be a pain the rear to get her either way.



True, plus though the Smash one will still probably be more sought after as it appears "fancier". (ie. extra star design on her dress plus the Luma, in comparison the Super Mario one will be pretty basic but still likely nice though).


----------



## Eldin (Feb 3, 2015)

haha, love the picture~ 

I wish you luck! The sturggle of trying to find anything up here is real. c;

Also is anyone else wondering wth this guy is doing with the boatload of Amiibos he bought?


----------



## Cress (Feb 4, 2015)

Selling them for like $50


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Are these Rosalina Amiibos limited?



Unless Nintendo of America is gets to take their muzzle off because Daddy Nintendo of Japan lets them speak to confirm more Smash Rosalinas in bound, yes.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2015)

I only wanted toon link fro wave 3, which I got.
When I went to go I got to the store a few hours after opening, and several stores still had lots of rosalina and luma amiibo left

Hopefully everyone who wants one can get one!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I only wanted toon link fro wave 3, which I got.
> When I went to go I got to the store a few hours after opening, and several stores still had lots of rosalina and luma amiibo left
> 
> Hopefully everyone who wants one can get one!!



Jake, you should buy me one  I'll send you the money for it omg they're sold out everywhere here :ccc


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Jake, you should buy me one  I'll send you the money for it omg they're sold out everywhere here :ccc


I would but they're sold out now.
I was at the store on Monday and they only had bowser and sonic left


----------



## Holla (Feb 4, 2015)

Any sign of them at any other store besides Toys R Us yet?


----------



## JCnator (Feb 4, 2015)

So, EBGames displayed Rosalina amiibo a bit after 12:00PM EST, yet it already sold as fast as heck when I came in. When I checked to their Twitter page, they say she has an extremely limited quantity. And apparently, not even mariotehplumber managed to get them.


----------



## Holla (Feb 4, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, EBGames displayed Rosalina amiibo a bit after 12:00PM EST, yet it already sold as fast as heck when I came in. When I checked to their Twitter page, they say she has an extremely limited quantity. And apparently, not even mariotehplumber managed to get them.



Yep, just checked their website all stores are shown as red for her so they are all gone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow online you are looking for bare minimum $50 now how ridiculous. -_-


----------



## Holla (Feb 4, 2015)

Anyone heard about when Walmart should be getting their shipments?


----------



## roseflower (Feb 4, 2015)

Ah okay, I didn`t know that. I wish you all good luck to find Rosalina, I think it`s the most beautiful Amiibo!


----------



## Holla (Feb 5, 2015)

Thursday bump!


----------



## Holla (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok I have a bit of an update but it's mostly a rumour so I will post it here rather than on the first page.

I stopped by my local Walmart (keep in mind I live in a town so it's a smaller Walmart though it did recently become a superstore) today and they only have a few (maybe 20) Amiibos in total from Waves 1 and 2. After asking a staff member about Wave 3 they have not gotten any of Wave 3 yet including Rosalina. He also said he doesn't know when they are supposed to get the new ones. 

Online I have found someone saying that Walmart should have Wave 3 on Friday (I'm assuming tomorrow Friday) as they are a week behind other stores. Keep in mind though this is just a rumour so please take it with a gain of salt. I still plan on checking my local Walmart again tomorrow, so I will update with what I find. Again, good luck to you all.


----------



## Unessential (Feb 6, 2015)

Really the only amiibo I want that's rare is Rosalina. the other one I want is kirby but that's very common.

I was debating today whether or not to go to Toys R Us to get a Lucario just so I could possibly trade for a Rosalina. But I eventually decided not to.   Was that a  bad idea?

I missed Toys R Us release by a day, the Best Buy/Futureshop they messed up the online thing so I missed that even though I stayed up. EB games I missed it by like an hour.    I hope I get it through walmart but I'm afraid the employees are starting to get annoyed and are telling me that they don't have it in without even checking.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 6, 2015)

I Just want Shulk but around where I live in Canada we I can't even find any wave 2's anywhere. It's nothing but Marios, Luigis, Peaches, Yoshis, Donkey Kongs, Pikachus, Kirbys and the occasional Zelda.


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2015)

Holla said:


> Ok I have a bit of an update but it's mostly a rumour so I will post it here rather than on the first page.
> 
> I stopped by my local Walmart (keep in mind I live in a town so it's a smaller Walmart though it did recently become a superstore) today and they only have a few (maybe 20) Amiibos in total from Waves 1 and 2. After asking a staff member about Wave 3 they have not gotten any of Wave 3 yet including Rosalina. He also said he doesn't know when they are supposed to get the new ones.
> 
> Online I have found someone saying that Walmart should have Wave 3 on Friday (I'm assuming tomorrow Friday) as they are a week behind other stores. Keep in mind though this is just a rumour so please take it with a gain of salt. I still plan on checking my local Walmart again tomorrow, so I will update with what I find. Again, good luck to you all.



Good luck! I've got Rosalina, but I'm hoping to strike lucky and get King DDD at Walmart today.


----------



## Holla (Feb 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> Good luck! I've got Rosalina, but I'm hoping to strike lucky and get King DDD at Walmart today.



Thanks Justin! Congrats on getting Rosalina and good luck on finding DDD! ^.^ Please let me know if you find any Walmart that has received their Wave 3 shipment, as I just checked my local Walmart today and it still has the same Wave 1 and 2 Amiibos and they said they don't know when Wave 3 will come in.


----------



## Unessential (Feb 6, 2015)

sometimes I wonder if the clerk's are even listening to which amiibo I want.  Because I'm pretty sure Rosalina won't ship with the rest of the Wave 3s...


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2015)

Holla said:


> Thanks Justin! Congrats on getting Rosalina and good luck on finding DDD! ^.^ Please let me know if you find any Walmart that has received their Wave 3 shipment, as I just checked my local Walmart today and it still has the same Wave 1 and 2 Amiibos and they said they don't know when Wave 3 will come in.



Didn't see any at mine today either.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 6, 2015)

I saw 1 more 2 hours ago while buying my brother's PS4


----------



## Holla (Feb 7, 2015)

Morning bump Amiibo hunters!


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 7, 2015)

I went looking for amiibos yesterday and it turns out that they came in a week earlier then they were supposed to, not only that but they sold out the exact day they came out and only ones who got them were those who pre-ordered them, and (Big shocker) they were given very little to sell in the first place.


----------



## Holla (Feb 8, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## Unessential (Feb 8, 2015)

I was calling walmart for the past few days But not the weekend. I just assumed that they wouldn't be geting shipments during the weekend... I hope they didn't come in. I'll start checking again tomorrow morning.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 8, 2015)

Has anyone heard the sad news about what SEGA is having to do? 
I would hate for anything to happen to a gaming company as I like SEGA and Nintendo etc. But I have thought to pre-order a second Sonic the Hedgehog amiibo because of it.


----------



## Holla (Feb 8, 2015)

Unessential said:


> I was calling walmart for the past few days But not the weekend. I just assumed that they wouldn't be geting shipments during the weekend... I hope they didn't come in. I'll start checking again tomorrow morning.



I'm pretty sure they haven't gotten in Wave 3 this weekend. I don't know for sure but from all that I've found on the Internet they haven't. Please post updates with what you find whenever you can! It'd be a great help!


----------



## MishMeesh (Feb 9, 2015)

I haven't checked EB games in a long while, but I've only ever seen first wave Amiibos + Zelda and Diddy Kong where I am. Mostly at Walmart and Target (checked Target before they closed, hehe). I'll be going to EB Games this week so I'll take a look at what they have. I might also be able to check Best Buy.


----------



## Unessential (Feb 9, 2015)

just called walmart, they still dont' have Rosalina & Luma.


----------



## Holla (Feb 9, 2015)

Unessential said:


> just called walmart, they still dont' have Rosalina & Luma.



Thanks for the update!  It saves me from going to check today as I was going to. I can't believe Walmart is so far behind in te Wave 3 Amiibo shipment! I live in Ontario, and Justin is in BC and neither of us have seen Wave 3 in Walmart yet. It's just crazy.


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2015)

EB Games are expected to get some Wave 3 stock today, just FYI. Well, not in BC due to our Family Day holiday today. But everywhere else!


----------



## Holla (Feb 9, 2015)

Justin said:


> EB Games are expected to get some Wave 3 stock today, just FYI. Well, not in BC due to our Family Day holiday today. But everywhere else!



Thanks Justin! I just happen to be going into the city today, so I'll stop by their eb Games and hope for the best.  If you hadn't of mentioned this I wouldn't have bothered. Thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah Family Day, it's funny how different provinces have Family Day on different days. I hope you can find some at your eb Games soon too Justin.


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2015)

Holla said:


> Thanks Justin! I just happen to be going into the city today, so I'll stop by their eb Games and hope for the best.  If you hadn't of mentioned this I wouldn't have bothered. Thanks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yeah Family Day, it's funny how different provinces have Family Day on different days. I hope you can find some at your eb Games soon too Justin.



I should say I highly doubt that includes Rosalina, she seems gone for the most part. But I assume you have potential interest in some of the others.

Yup, still on the hunt for King DeDeDe! He's up on toysrus.ca now.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2015)

Is she so hard to obtain because that jackass spent like $10,000 buying as many as he could, or because she's discontinued or something?


----------



## Holla (Feb 9, 2015)

Man, found one on my local Kijiji, but they only want to trade for another rare Amiibo. I only own Yoshi and Pikachu, no rare ones. Maybe I'll keep an eye out for one today.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone think that EB Games will get in some Shulk today? That's one of the ones the person on Kijiji specifically listed in being willing to trade Rosa for.


----------



## Katerzz (Feb 9, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Is she so hard to obtain because that jackass spent like $10,000 buying as many as he could, or because she's discontinued or something?



Both. I think that guy has a few hundred Rosalina now. As for Nintendo, I think they always knew they were only going to release so many before discontinuing it but they didn't say it until it had sold out everywhere. Another Rosalina is coming out later in the year apparently so that could be why they've stopped making them.


----------



## Holla (Feb 9, 2015)

I got super lucky today guys on my Amiibo hunt! (Please click the spoiler to read more as it's very long). 


Spoiler



So I went on a trip to the nearest city in Southern Ontario. The first store I stopped at was EB Games to see if maybe they'd have some Shulk I could get and use to trade to get Rosa (not ideal but better than the $50 ones online!). I got there right around noon and they didn't have any Wave 3 Amiibos at all! Though the clerk there did say they'd be getting some either later today or tomorrow. He also said he had a guy come in like every 5mins to see if they had gotten the shipment yet lol.

Anyways after that I stopped by Target just for fun as it's in the same mall as EB Games. Thier so-called liquidation sales are just pathetic. They advertise that things are up to 30% but in reality they are usually 10% or still full price! Totally not worth it. They had a few common earlier wave Amiibos still in stock, but they weren't even on sale. They did have a Black 3DS XL 10% off, but that's still almost $180 an ok deal at best.

After Target I went to Walmart. I have a Walmart in my local town, but it's smallish and has a lot more limited stock (still no Wave 3 Amiibos!) and selection so I figured I'd give the big city one a shot. They certainly had a lot more than my local one that's for sure! I first came across a small wall of them hanging up that included a couple of Wave 3s (One DeDeDe and one Ike). In another aisle of the store I found shelves of many more Wave 3 Amiibos including 6-8 Shieks, many Bowsers, a couple Toon Links along with some others, no Rosalina though... After looking around the store a bit at some other products I went back to the small wall of Amiibos just for another look. Just as I began to walk away something in a very pretty blue caught my eye... Right there on the bottom shelf near the floor next to the wall of hanging Amiibos was two Rosalinas!!! ^.^ I couldn't believe it I nearly walked out of there twice while she was sitting there all along!!! xD So I bought one finally!  I left the second one as I'm not like those greedy scalpers and figured that I'd help make someone else's day too.

Below is my happy collection now that I have my star.  I'm likely stopping at these three as they are my absolute favourites and I'm happy with that. I was really tempted to keep Rosa in her box, but the box was a little rough anyways and I actually use my Amiibo with my Wii U I just got last Boxing Day.





Also Justin, I hope your Walmart gets DDD in soon. As the Walmart I went to had some today (the one hanging on the wall as well as another 2 or 3 sitting beside Rosa).


I will also be updating this thread to promote chat about hunting for all other Amiibos as well for Canadians as other Amiibo pop up in this thread from time to time and the more we can help each other the better! ^.^


----------



## n64king (Feb 9, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Is she so hard to obtain because that jackass spent like $10,000 buying as many as he could, or because she's discontinued or something?



After my experience of finding like 5 or 6 Targets near me with a handful in stock, that moron just trolled everyone really hard. She's rare because she was exclusive to one store. He probably either didn't order as many as he made it sound, or there were more Rosalina than expected and the frenzy just made her seem more impossible to get than others.

Everyone having that panic attack made it seem like the shipment was only 1,000 for the whole continent and that this butt wipe bought a huge chunk of it. I bet she would have been just as uncommon had this guy never shown up.

There's not exactly black friday trampling over Shulk and he's just as rare if not more so at this point.


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2015)

Holla said:


> I got super lucky today guys on my Amiibo hunt! (Please click the spoiler to read more as it's very long).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Congrats!!  I'll check out my Walmart tomorrow as I don't think anyone here got anything today based on the holiday and reports I read on other sites.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 9, 2015)

Just went to walmart and got a rosalina amiibo and I obviously got it. I saw this on Kijiji and now I want this


Spoiler


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 9, 2015)

Holla said:


> I got super lucky today guys on my Amiibo hunt! (Please click the spoiler to read more as it's very long).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Congratulations! I hope I can find a Rosalina amiibo someday! But I do live in a big city, and a lot of people are probably hunting her too.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 10, 2015)

I have looked at the different stores in LaSalle (Montr?al) in the last week and found Bowser, Shiek and Toon Link to be readily available at EB Games and Bestbuy. I haven't looked at the Future Shop yet. Target are having a liquidation sale so I snatched a Yoshi figurine with a 10% discount but nobody should expect Wave 3 amiibos from them. Toys R US ran out of Lucarios and Rosalinas in about 20 minutes and completely of wave 3 figurines in a day. I don't know any store that has received Ike, King Dedede, Meta Knight, Mega Man or Sonic yet. Finally Archambault (downtown Montr?al) always seem to run low on stock.


----------



## Holla (Feb 10, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I have looked at the different stores in LaSalle (Montr?al) in the last week and found Bowser, Shiek and Toon Link to be readily available at EB Games and Bestbuy. I haven't looked at the Future Shop yet. Target are having a liquidation sale so I snatched a Yoshi figurine with a 10% discount but nobody should expect Wave 3 amiibos from them. Toys R US ran out of Lucarios and Rosalinas in about 20 minutes and completely of wave 3 figurines in a day. I don't know any store that has received Ike, King Dedede, Meta Knight, Mega Man or Sonic yet. Finally Archambault (downtown Montr?al) always seem to run low on stock.



If you have a Walmart I'd try there. Most people (including myself have had their most luck there). I think it's because there's no exact date for when Walmart gets the Wave 3 shipment and every store is different so you just have to hope you stop by not too long after they get a shipment. I haven't seen Meta Knight, Mega Man or Sonic yet either, but I believe no one else has as well. I have seen a few Ike's and King Dededes but only a couple of each (likely somewhat rare to quite rare).


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 10, 2015)

So I went to an EBGames I had been to yesterday looking for a Shulk amiibo and saw that there were still none there. I said "aww man still no Shulk amiibos" and then the Clerk said that they had 2 in stock yesterday. I thought that was odd cause I was there yesterday and saw none, turns out they came in 2 HOURS after I had left! Why does life hate me?


----------



## Unessential (Feb 11, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I have looked at the different stores in LaSalle (Montr?al) in the last week and found Bowser, Shiek and Toon Link to be readily available at EB Games and Bestbuy. I haven't looked at the Future Shop yet. Target are having a liquidation sale so I snatched a Yoshi figurine with a 10% discount but nobody should expect Wave 3 amiibos from them. Toys R US ran out of Lucarios and Rosalinas in about 20 minutes and completely of wave 3 figurines in a day. I don't know any store that has received Ike, King Dedede, Meta Knight, Mega Man or Sonic yet. Finally Archambault (downtown Montr?al) always seem to run low on stock.



WHOA. the day I forget to check people are saying they got them! I have to call wal-mart NOW.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Crap. they're not answering. I'm bussing down there now.


----------



## Unessential (Feb 11, 2015)

Ugh I live in the city so they're probably gone. I was calling every day last week, did it on Monday this week and forgot yesterday...

 Still bussing right now but anyone willing to sell an extra at a reasonable price?


----------



## Boccages (Feb 11, 2015)

Unessential said:


> WHOA. the day I forget to check people are saying they got them! I have to call wal-mart NOW.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Crap. they're not answering. I'm bussing down there now.


Tell me if they got any Wave 2 or Wave 3 figurines in Walmart LaSalle aujourd'hui.


----------



## Unessential (Feb 11, 2015)

The Walmart which didn't answer had the lady who doesn't know anything working there (I know cuz I've visited a few times and she's clueless... Apparently she doesn't answer the phone eitherm . I just called again to make sure) I didn't see any rosalinas though. Another Walmart DID answer the phone and said they still haven't received them yet.

And I don't know why you thought I was in LaSalle. I'm not.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just checked with a 3rd store. Didn't get them in either.  Hope they're not lying...


----------



## Holla (Feb 11, 2015)

B





Unessential said:


> The Walmart which didn't answer had the lady who doesn't know anything working there (I know cuz I've visited a few times and she's clueless... Apparently she doesn't answer the phone eitherm . I just called again to make sure) I didn't see any rosalinas though. Another Walmart DID answer the phone and said they still haven't received them yet.
> 
> And I don't know why you thought I was in LaSalle. I'm not.
> 
> ...



She sure is hard to find... I wish you luck. I was lucky to have 2 Rosalina's at the Walmart I stopped by (I just bought one though and left the other for someone else to buy). I hope you can come by one soon.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

I wonder how my luck will be when I go ahead and pre-order some of the Wave 3.5* Amiibo's and hopefully I don't have to wait like 2 Months lmao

* = Europe had Wave 3 spread into two releases so...yeh


----------



## MishMeesh (Feb 11, 2015)

I haven't read through this whole thread, but has anyone considered preordering from EB games? I honestly hadn't even though about it, but as I was leaving the store today someone mentioned something about amiibo preorders and I was like "oh, duh". They had some wave 3s there, but all the rare ones were picked up by preorder holders.

I'm really only interested in picking up my SSB 4 mains, of which I've got Yoshi, just got Samus (not zero-suit) today (definitely my favourite Amiibo I've seen so far, she looks gorgeous), and now I'm just waiting for Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 11, 2015)

Unessential said:


> And I don't know why you thought I was in LaSalle. I'm not.


I thought so because you quoted me saying you were not looking when things started to happen. I misjudged.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 13, 2015)

Well good news. It seems Future Shop started receiving Fox amiibos in Canada. I snatched one from a local store in Montr?al.


----------



## Holla (Feb 13, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Well good news. It seems Future Shop started receiving Fox amiibos in Canada. I snatched one from a local store in Montr?al.



Congrats! ^.^ I have not seen a Fox Amiibo in store in Southern Ontario yet, though I don't go looking too much anymore.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 13, 2015)

You guys should visit Bestbuy or Future Shop. I visited once again today and they had a ****load of Toon Link, Sheik, Bowsers and new stock for Kirby, Samus, Link and Fox.


----------



## Unessential (Feb 19, 2015)

ugh. called walmart yesterday *still* haven't gotten it in. I don't know if it's true, or they got it in, sold out , and the employees just don't know anything about it. (I DO drop by when I can as well to check the shelves...)   Giving them a call again now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope. No Rosalina and Luma =(


----------



## Holla (Feb 19, 2015)

Unessential said:


> ugh. called walmart yesterday *still* haven't gotten it in. I don't know if it's true, or they got it in, sold out , and the employees just don't know anything about it. (I DO drop by when I can as well to check the shelves...)   Giving them a call again now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nope. No Rosalina and Luma =(



Is your Walmart a smaller one like I have one in the town I live in, or is it a large city one? Because I only found Rosalina at the Walmart in a city I visited, and none at the Wlamart in my hometown. My hometown one was also slower on getting the Wave 3 shipment period nevermind never actually getting any Rosalina's. I did see one Megaman there today, and correct me if I'm wrong but he's said to be rare too, isn't he?


----------



## Boccages (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh my God ! Dudes ! I found one Mega Man and plenty of Sonic at the local EB Games. I bought one of each. I was so thrilled to get my hands on a Mega Man !


----------



## Holla (Feb 19, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Oh my God ! Dudes ! I found one Mega Man and plenty of Sonic at the local EB Games. I bought one of each. I was so thrilled to get my hands on a Mega Man !



Congrats! I myslef have only ever seen one Mega Man in a store. I bought the more common Peach and Diddy King today though as I'm not a huge Amiibo collector and I only buy characters that I know a lot about and unfortunately Mega Man isn't one. Nice find though! ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

He's a pretty cool looking Amiibo in person with his metallic blue colour.


----------



## Unessential (Feb 22, 2015)

Holla said:


> Is your Walmart a smaller one like I have one in the town I live in, or is it a large city one? Because I only found Rosalina at the Walmart in a city I visited, and none at the Wlamart in my hometown. My hometown one was also slower on getting the Wave 3 shipment period nevermind never actually getting any Rosalina's. I did see one Megaman there today, and correct me if I'm wrong but he's said to be rare too, isn't he?



I'm in the city (Toronto). there are 3 within reasonable distance that I can bus to. I've been calling at least 1 a day. (I usually call 2 or all 3)  and Stop by sometimes.

I'm starting to think they're not going to get them in at all...  I have exams starting tomorrow so I won't be able to check as often...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 22, 2015)

Unessential said:


> I'm starting to think they're not going to get them in at all...  I have exams starting tomorrow so I won't be able to check as often...


When you have exams, that seems like the time when they might ACTUALLY get them in. This amiibo hunting is a nightmare...


----------



## Holla (Feb 22, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> When you have exams, that seems like the time when they might ACTUALLY get them in. This amiibo hunting is a nightmare...



Agreed, glad I decided to not try to collect every single one. Just getting my favourites has been tough.


----------



## Unessential (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm going to stop checking now. Rosalina finally appeared on the walmart webpage. and it's sold out online and says not sold in stores. =(   I guess i'll just import.   Unless someone can tell me a retailer that still hasn't gotten it yet. (but I believe all of them have =( )


----------



## MishMeesh (Feb 27, 2015)

My mum works at the electronics department at a Walmart. She says they have gotten only two or three Rosalina amiibos and they were all bought by employees on their break. Although I have seen the best selection of amiibos at Walmart, you may not have a lot of luck finding a Rosalina there unless they've had multiple shipments. I've also worked at a Walmart in the past and I have to say they usually hire people that are in-the-know about gaming and movies in the electronics department, and though employees aren't allowed to hide or horde stock for themselves, if it's something like a Rosalina amiibo, they're probably gonna go on break as soon as it's on the floor and scoop it up.

Also, Walmart employees don't know when items will come in, in any department. At least not the regular sales associates. You can try asking to speak to the electronics department manager, who may know a bit more (but they also might genuinely not). It's really up to home office when things get shipped to the separate stores. Don't give up on checking Walmart, but I would think you may have better luck with Future Shop or Best Buy.


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2015)

Bumping for this cross-post:



Justin said:


> Heads up my fellow canucks, Gold Mario is available on Amazon right now: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00U6Y7ISC/ref=ox_ya_os_product
> 
> Noticeably for $16, not $14. Presumably this may be the new MSRP here to account for the dollar in the toilet, I sent a query to my Nintendo rep I know to see if I can get a confirmation if it will be for other amiibo as well.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 18, 2015)

Also, it's worth noting that Gold Mario amiibo will be not only available on Wal-Mart, but other Canadian retailers as well on April 10th. If gold stuff is your thing, go ahead and take a tour on these stores.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/amiibo-price-is-increasing-to-16-in-canada-gold-mario-out-on-april-10/


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 18, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Also, it's worth noting that Gold Mario amiibo will be not only available on Wal-Mart, but other Canadian retailers as well on April 10th. If gold stuff is your thing, go ahead and take a tour on these stores.
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/amiibo-price-is-increasing-to-16-in-canada-gold-mario-out-on-april-10/



Why are they increasing prices in Canada 0.0 I kind of want the gold mario amiibo so before I head to school I'm gonna go to walmart and see if I find anything


----------



## Holla (Mar 18, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Why are they increasing prices in Canada 0.0 I kind of want the gold mario amiibo so before I head to school I'm gonna go to walmart and see if I find anything



It's increasing in Canada because the Canadian dollar is exteremly low right now. Once the company converts the Canadian price into American it's hardly anything in comparison. Therefore the company isn't getting as much money out of Candians as they are Americans. This is even possibly happening with Apple iPhones too. I heard that just in Canada they were thinking about upping the price of each iPhone model by $100 to compensate for our low dollar. 

If you can help it try to buy from Canadian websites and sellers as I bought a tshirt from the States that was $25 US and after the exchange rate, shipping and duty came to $58!!! :O I had to buy it then though as it was almost sold out and it could only be bought off that site if you live outside of the USA. :/


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 20, 2015)

Though I don't collect Amiibo (at the moment at least lol, but I do have Pikachu) I do pay attention to what Amiibo are rare and whatenot. In Canada I have heard people having a hard time finding Meta Knight, since he's a best buy exclusive but I keep seeing him at the best buy closest to me lol.


----------



## Holla (Mar 20, 2015)

I saw three Toad Amiibo today at my local Walmart so the rest of you guys should hopefully have him too for those wanting him.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 20, 2015)

Do you guys know if the villager Amiibo is ever gonna come back? I wanted to get it but it's so rare >.<


----------



## Holla (Mar 20, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Do you guys know if the villager Amiibo is ever gonna come back? I wanted to get it but it's so rare >.<



As far as I'm aware no. It was a part of those single shipment Amiibos like Rosalina and others so once they are sold out that's seems to be it unfortunately. :/ There is always a slim chance that they could send out another shipment, but unless they make an Animal Crossing game for Wii U that has support for him I'd say no, as his main use is for Smash Bros and that's mainly it. :/ I too would like to see him back but I'm not gonna dwell on it too much.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 20, 2015)

Holla said:


> As far as I'm aware no. It was a part of those single shipment Amiibos like Rosalina and others so once they are sold out that's seems to be it unfortunately. :/ There is always a slim chance that they could send out another shipment, but unless they make an Animal Crossing game for Wii U that has support for him I'd say no, as his main use is for Smash Bros and that's mainly it. :/ I too would like to see him back but I'm not gonna dwell on it too much.



Aww that sucks. I may get the Yoshi Amiibo, but I'm not sure yet. I don't have a Wii U or a New 3DS, so I can't exactly use the Amiibo yet anyways. I can't wait for Amiibo support for 3DS. Is there any news on that anyways?


----------



## Holla (Mar 20, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Aww that sucks. I may get the Yoshi Amiibo, but I'm not sure yet. I don't have a Wii U or a New 3DS, so I can't exactly use the Amiibo yet anyways. I can't wait for Amiibo support for 3DS. Is there any news on that anyways?



Japan is supposed to be getting an Amiibo adaptor for the old 3DS models this Summer I believe, but no real word for anyone else yet. I personally have 5 Amiibo (Diddy Kong, Peach, Pikachu, Yoshi, and Rosalina). The only game I have they are usable with is MK8 and its a one time use to unlock an extra racing suit and that's it so I don't really use mine. I mainly got them as I really like how they look and they make great little figures to decorate a room with. ^.^

I would like to see more support in the future though.


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 21, 2015)

yes my brother has a rosalina from all regions and another one amiibo rosalina unboxed to use in games he likes to trade them for other amiibo like little mac and dedede in his country peoples


----------



## Heyden (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a Rosalina which I got from Target... someone hid it in the lingerie section -_- yes I searched the whole store because the clerk said there was still one in stock


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 21, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> I have a Rosalina which I got from Target... someone hid it in the lingerie section -_- yes I searched the whole store because the clerk said there was still one in stock



Wow that's crazy xD

I don't like it that recently Nintendo has not been making enough for how much they are going to sell. They could be making a lot more money if they made more copies of the stuff people want. 

Examples, MM3D New 3DS, MM3D LE, and now the Amiibos. Remember that guy that bought a ton of Rosalinas?!

That's just cruel. I can imagine a little girl wanted to buy Rosaline because it's her favourite character, but then not being able to because of scalphers and Nintendo not making enough.


----------

